# West Huntington



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Fished 17th st bridge today. 4 foot visibility. Theres usually a fair amount of sauger that stack up on the pilings. Never limited out there, but usually get a few keepers. There was a pretty constant and stiff easterly breeze that was preventing me from maintaing good bottom contact even with 1/2 ounce lead heads.

Using 3" zoom grubs in orange, and green. 3" yum wallie grubs in chartreuse and fire tiger on 1/2 lead heads.

Missed maybe 3 or so soft bites. No sauger but managed a few nice whites.





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Also the river was dropping fast, figured they really had greenup opened up to drop the 5 or so inches it did the 3 hours i was on the river.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice whites!! I'llbe down to Huntigton next week and plan to fish for sauger a couple days.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Probably the best spot close to huntington to fish for them is over in proctorville oh, at old lock 27. They don't really pile up there like they used to.














But honestly may be worth just going to winfield dam or robert c byrd dam. I haven't heard any reports of either yet. A buddy of mine is workin up at rcb, he went after he got off the other night on the wv side. He didn't manage to get any sauger. He somehow managed to get a near 3 lb large mouth, if i didn't see the picture i probably wouldn't have believed it hah. He'd never really fished for sauger, so he would have probably benefited from a little guidance. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to fish across from P'ville and caught just about everything that swims in the river at one time or another. Surprisingly a great place for slab crappie in the log jams above the old lock. The last time I was there, the whole area had been fenced off and posted.
It has been a long time since we fished below Winfield Locks, looking forward to it.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah i caught some nice crappie there this past spring. They were further down the wall, at a smaller log jam. A lot of good sized gills in june too. The bigger fish aren't there like they used to be. Theres a good amount of pressure, but most of its for cats. If i fish up that way on the wv side, i just go to greenbottom and bass fish.

Hope you have some good luck at winfield. Weather outlook looks better than these bluebird skys today - thursday. Could really use some cloud cover, for the fishin' sake anyway.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

nice fish.......


----------

